
Wimbledon: Game, Sexism, Match - kevinjohn
http://kevinjohngallagher.com/2013/07/wimbledon-game-sexism-match/
======
duncan_bayne
Actually, no woman has ever won Wimbledon. To win Wimbledon you must be the
best tennis player in tournament, and tennis is not a sport at which women can
compete at the top level. This is why a separate tournament was created
specifically for women.

Some of the criticism in the article is spot on, and properly decries real
sexism.

But ultimately, most sporting tournaments are won by men for reasons of
dimorphism.

